# Above deck wiring conduit ideas?



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Need to run some fairly small wires above deck 3-4 feet along the side to my GPS; any ideas on how to cover these, does anyone make some very small marine conduit?


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

See if you can get some split wire loom to cover the cables in a color that blends into your hull.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> See if you can get some split wire loom to cover the cables in a color that blends into your hull.


Yes, may do that, but no one sells UV split loom in white, found black UV loom which suppose I could paint.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Why above deck? Using a wire snake can enable you to run wires in places you wouldn’t be able to get into otherwise...
A pic or two would help...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pic of boat and what you are trying to do. I have plenty of ideas. But really need a look.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Colored tape. Nothing plastic will last forever in sun lite , regardless. Small diameter plumbing pipe like pex * would stand up 
Look at getting ss channel / chase bent custom. It’ll last 
I’d still try to fish it thru


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

This stuff was previously used to cover power cords in a temporary office. It's serving a better purpose now. It does get hot. Need to paint it white. If you like it, I've got some extra. 





  








Conduitinboat




__
paulrad


__
Apr 24, 2020








I think this is it:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/MonoSystems-2-5-in-Silver-Overfloor-Cord-Protector/1061053


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Why above deck? Using a wire snake can enable you to run wires in places you wouldn’t be able to get into otherwise...
> A pic or two would help...


I didn't use the best terminology - I actually want to run a wire along the side (believe you'd call this the gunnel) going to my GPS which I plan to mount off the gunnel, it will only really be exposed for a few feet as it passes a seat on one side - total run maybe 4 feet - but would be nice to have it covered somehow to protect it and adhere it to the upper or lower portion of the side.

Split loom as mentioned would technically work if I glue it to the side at several points, but would prefer something more waterproof or protective of the wire for when I wash down the boat - the split loom will just fill with water.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Really need a pic or two of that gunnel and the area you need to run wiring along to be able to provide a good solution... Split loom wiring channel might be a solution, simply install with the split on the downside - so that any water that comes in drains immediately.... With a photo or two I might be able to point out a better fix...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In the past, I have run pvc under the gunnel glued w/ 5200


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> In the past, I have run pvc under the gunnel glued w/ 5200


Thanks, I should mention my gunnel sides roll outward - so there is no top area to hide stuff, its all exposed which is why I was thinking there might be a marine specific conduit solution, or something a little nicer than pvc, but if not then maybe a short run of PVC would work for sure.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Shallows said:


> Thanks, I should mention my gunnel sides roll outward - so there is no top area to hide stuff, its all exposed which is why I was thinking there might be a marine specific conduit solution, or something a little nicer than pvc, but if not then maybe a short run of PVC would work for sure.


sand the blk off and paint it..shiny will help a lot


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/hinged-wall-cable-raceway


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Home Depot and Lowes, other big box stores have the wire chase. Paintable or PVC


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

_Wire chase good but if you have to mount it to the gunnel on the Outside then use the cord protector Paulrad suggest. I use it on the deck of my skiff for the very same purpose as you are using it for. You can glue it down but I used small SS wood screws. Step on it all the time and don't even know it is there. Very durable and UV stabilized. Boil some water, turn it off and put the roll in there for 5 minutes, then screw it to any surface you want.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Legrand-2-5-in-Ivory-Overfloor-Cord-Protector/3129365 _


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what I would do. Nothing special required. Take a piece of PVC with an outside diameter twice what the wires would need to pass. Run it through a table saw and cut it in half the full length. Make it a little longer than needed. On a flat surface, even garage floor. Lay down some aluminum foil, wax it with car wax. Lay the pipe on it and lay a few layers or glass over it. Leaving enough on each side for a flange. Let it kick, peal it off, remove PVC, sand it, grind down flange to size you prefer and paint it. Hold it in place on the boat with some adhesive caulk. This could be done in an hour cheaply.


----------

